# Any chance for a Veterans forum?



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

It's almost that time....Vacation for my wife

She is looking at different places


She's tried the beach before but the best I can do is sit in the hotel for a week or two.....While she goes to the beach...I feel so bad....


The problem is scars.....I got em from neck to feet...I've been scarred from fires...explosions and shrapnel and a pair of IED's..I'm red...brown...black and blue and nasty looking all over....I try to stay home all I can...try to stay inside....I'm about to loose my left leg....


I wont take my clothes off...wont wear swim trunks...I cant even wear shorts...I refuse to show myself for fear of people puking......I'm a hell of a mess from the Army....


Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

SGT E, All but one of mine are on the inside. Thanks for your service buddy and Although I can't say I know how you feel, I can tell you how I feel.

I feel your scars are a testament to how much you gave for our country, for your brothers and sisters in arms, for your family and friends. 

I understand why you feel you must hide them, although I think you should not...I work with many who have some of the same scars. But if one wish could be granted tonight, It would be for you to feel the solemn pride I wish you could feel for sacrificing so much. I hope you come to terms with them one day and get to the point they become topics of conversations you can tell a stranger, if they ask how you got them.

I can only hope these words are received as they were meant. Respectful, honest words of a brother in arms.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I remember a guy from WWII that use to go swimming once in a while and often wore shorts... he had been trapped under a burning vehicle that rolled over.. he had burn marks from his neck to his feet... Nobody got sick or comment... we all saw him as a hero.

I might suggest wearing a skin.. the kind that scuba folks or surfers wear to stop from getting stung by jelly fish

Buy Henderson lycra suit L807UF with reviews at scuba.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my PTSD group in the mid 80's was a guy who had the same problem. Bad scaring from shrapnel. Several of us guys got him to put on shorts and come with us to the beach. I had my two young daughters for weekend visitation and they were with us. 
The girls were in awe, and timid at first, but soon began to ask questions, as children will do. That broke the ice for our buddy, and from then on he began to build confidence in himself.

Sarge, I'm pullin' for you, my Brother. Try it, I'll bet the reaction will not be as you fear. Wear a ball cap or T-shirt that identifies you as a veteran.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

SGT E, I know where your coming from. I'm a Navy vet myself. How about a forum for vets admin!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> SGT E, I know where your coming from. I'm a Navy vet myself. How about a forum for vets admin!


I have taken this idea to the mods/admins.
I will keep everyone posted.

I am all for it, by the way. Several of the other boards I belong to have a veteran's area.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks RPD!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

This thread has been moved to our Military Veterans Forum.
Military Veterans


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Let me know if you want "only" added to the title.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> This thread has been moved to our Military Veterans Forum.
> Military Veterans


Thank you, Cricket!!

As we used to say, long ago and far away, "You numba one, GI". 
(Don't worry, Cricket, it's a GOOD thing!!)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Let me know if you want "only" added to the title.


I don't know if that will be necessary. Veterans can spot posers and wannabes pretty quick.
But I will leave that up to the others.

What do you think, guys? (And yes, I very much realize that there are women veterans also, I'm using "guys" here in a generic way).


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

If y'all decide it is needed, just let me know, or if you prefer a different description.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know what they pay you, but it ain't enough!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't know what they pay you, but it ain't enough!


I am blessed to absolutely love my job, but this forum is way more than just a job for me. I truly enjoy spending time here.

It's like a rabbit hole sometimes though. I read a thread which sends me off to Google to find out more and then I come back and start the whole process all over again. Before I know it, HOURS have passed. LOL


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I know how that is. It is 11:42 PM on the East Coast, way past my bedtime. I've got to get up with the sun (6:30). 
Good night.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

SGT E said:


> It's almost that time....Vacation for my wife
> 
> She is looking at different places
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you are about to lose your leg.
I understand depression through injury, just through a different perspective.
As far as the leg thing, google Noah Galloway he is a vet who lost his limbs, and he is a bad ass model for fitness.

As far as the scars,Screw everyone else and their thoughts or opinions, no one but you matters, with how you see you.

#1 I would be curious how you got them, cause to me scars are a story of our body's trials.
#2 You made sacrifices that 99% of other people on that beach wouldn't have, or couldn't have, and if it wasn't for you some one on that beach would have them instead.

I can't say I have the same struggle or fear, I don't. 
I can say a mess can be fixed, and the thing that make you great come from within not from the skin your in.

If people can't accept you for the sacrifices you made, that is on them, and that is their loss!

Now I want to see some great photos of you and your wife enjoying vacation at a beach without giving a **** about other's and their opinions!

Thank you for your service, and I look forward to hearing what you do next.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm with SAR. Enjoy life as much as you can and don't worry about what civvies think. Since when do we do that, anyway?

There are a lot of wounded vets in this country, now. I see them all the time. "Hang in there, Brother" comes out of my mouth more often than I ever thought it would. Those in power have chewed the servicemen to pieces, both physically as well as mentally. Let yourself live, Brother.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have been very fortunate after 4 years on a flight deck, 7 years on SWAT and 26 years of street level Police work I am mostly intact. Aside from hypertension, swollen ankles and a whole bunch of scars, too many in fact. The thing I find that helps me the most these days is getting away to my "happy place". *This in no way should be confused with the hippie "Safe Space".* The happy place for me is the farm. I go up there and work. It relaxes me. The smell of the diesel from my tractor is just like JP-5 on the flight deck. I am alone in the middle of nowhere and making the place the way I want it. When she tags along, spending time with my wife is important to me too. I have other happy places. In my back bedroom with a guitar, working on my camper etc. The happiest place of all is seeing the grand kids. The joy they bring cannot be measured. A little smile from them warms the heart like nothing else. Don't worry what the civilians think.

Shakespeare's Henry the 5th had a quote during the Saint Crispen's day pep talk (I think it was in that play) Where he says: "Those who were not here will hold their manhood cheap." Wear those scars with pride, show them off. People will not be repulsed, they will either be appreciative or humble, as well they should. The parents, if they are parents at all, will take the opportunity explain the meaning of valor, duty, honor and country to their kids who may not understand. You have earned your place among our heroes. Share your experiences and show everyone the high cost of freedom.

Another line in that speech was "We few, we happy few. We band of brothers." Reach out to your fellow veterans. We are here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Shakespeare's Henry the 5th had a quote during the Saint Crispen's day pep talk (I think it was in that play) Where he says: "Those who were not here will hold their manhood cheap." Wear those scars with pride, show them off. People will not be repulsed, they will either be appreciative or humble, as well they should. The parents, if they are parents at all, will take the opportunity explain the meaning of valor, duty, honor and country to their kids who may not understand. You have earned your place among our heroes. Share your experiences and show everyone the high cost of freedom.
> 
> Another line in that speech was "We few, we happy few. We band of brothers." Reach out to your fellow veterans. We are here.


I kept an excerpt of this passage taped on my monitor at work, as a reminder.
These words echo down thru the ages and speak to the Brotherhood today, just as they did over 400 years ago. A Brotherhood that money can not buy, is not handed out as a favor or government give away. A Brotherhood that is earned. And once it has been earned, it can never be taken away.
"Let he who has no stomach for this fight, depart.............."

It is the essence of something the protected will never know. 
Here it is in its entirety. A great read, and instantly understood by those who have served.

Shakespeare's Saint Crispen's Day Speech


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you RPD, A great read and a solemn reminder.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sgt E
50% retired Air Force here... though I never dodged any BBs I dodged alot of BS. And not all of that successfully.
Go out and enjoy being with your wife. You deserve it.
If kids ask about your scars. Tell them the truth. You were hurt while in the Army defending this great country.
If you meet someone who is insulted and suggests you should cover up and stay home. Ask them what their excuse is.
As for the pushy person who insists on knowing specifics. Tell them you forgot to duck... if they continue to press drop your pants and start with those scars...
It's their problem, not yours!!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

SGT E said:


> It's almost that time....Vacation for my wife
> 
> She is looking at different places
> 
> ...


Physically you have made it Home SGT E. It is up to you to decide when you shall become comfortable enough to allow the rest of US to share in your Homecoming. Please do not let Vanity stand in the way of allowing US the Honor of relaying face to face how Proud We Are of You. You have sacrificed for all of US in America, the time has come to enjoy the life you fought so hard to retain. Thank You for your service, now enjoy your life as you see fit. It's been awhile since I've had the opportunity to use the Military "Buddy System" while swimming, so when you decide that you are ready to hit the beach, I'd consider it an Honor if you allowed me to be your "Swim buddy".


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you Cricket! So very much!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well this is pretty cool. 
I got my jump wings at the age of 37, and some of the runs were murder. That is the way that they thinned the herd, by fast runs.
I had trained to do 3 miles in 21 minutes and that saved me, because I think some of the miles there were paced at 6 minutes. And the Sun and heat and hoomidity!
It was pretty tough to keep up at times, but I did. I was in the 19th SFG(A) when I went through the course. And no one is more surprised that I am, that I managed it.
View attachment 17249


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

SGT E: First I want to thank you for your service. Second, as a fellow vet I agree with everybody else, go out there and try to enjoy life. If any of us have earned it, it is definitely you.


----------

